# Uhr Kraft Finds New Home



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Received Pauluspaolo's Uhr Kraft this morning, folowing a great transaction with him. A quick and dirty pic below..










The dome on the crystal is something else. If I ever get fed up with it as a watch, I can fill it with water, add some dandruff and use it as one of those snow scene things









Have tried it on a Bond NATO but its currently on the one in the pic. The bracelet is good quality, but I prefer leather or nylon myself









Rich.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Rich...Was very tempted by that myself, has a nice vintage look to it..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice strap that Richard improves the look of the watch in my opinion - maybe I should have experimented with some different straps before selling it?



> If I ever get fed up with it as a watch, I can fill it with water, add some dandruff and use it as one of those snow scene thingsÂ


I'd never have thought of that in a million years - I expect to see some pictures when you do get bored with it











> Was very tempted by that myself, has a nice vintage look to it


I have plenty of other stuff for sale can't you get tempted by something else ......................................... pleeeaaase!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well done Rich. I only saw it with bracelet fitted. It does look good like that.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mine will be on the block when I get back home. Can't tolerate the SHS and I'm not as adventurous as some of you blokes in modding watches.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Best Homer Impression

Ummmm Red Stiching


----------

